
Former Google lawyer to lead Silicon Valley patent office - kjhughes
http://gigaom.com/2012/11/16/former-google-lawyer-to-lead-silicon-valley-patent-office-report/
======
CodeCube
I wonder how much those patent examiners in particular will use
<http://patents.stackexchange.com/>

------
benwerd
Presumably all that'll happen is that firms will send their erroneous or
overreaching patents elsewhere? Or is there a process to avoid this?

~~~
betelnut
According to the USPTO site, "The work of examining applications for patents
is divided among a number of examining technology centers (TC), each TC having
jurisdiction over certain assigned fields of technology."

Since this office is part of an "effort to provide better quality patents for
regional economies," my guess is that they will be responsible for reviewing
at least some patents in Valley-specific technical areas. That's just a guess
though.

